# Best Portable Amp for iPod > Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Professional Studio Monitor Headphones



## gavin07

I'm about to purchase my first set of "nice" headphones and landed on the Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Professional Studio Monitor Headphones after hours of reading reviews they seem to be the best bang for the buck. I will primarily be using them with my iTouch 4G. I know enough that buying a nice set of headphones without an amp is a complete waste of money. I've been looking into the Fiio E1 and E5 but I'm wondering if that's enough to bring out the near full potential of these headphones. Any input would be greatly appreciated, I just need a portable amplifier that can bring the full potential of these headphones to life when being used with an iTouch. Thank You


----------



## Ultrainferno

You don't need a portable amp for this headphone but it will bebefit from one. Do you have a budget?


----------



## Pelotonjon

FiiO E6.


----------



## gavin07

Budget set around $200. Seems a lot of people on here favor the Beyerdynamic DT 770-PRO Headphones. I'll probably go with those and the FiiO E6. That combo should bring my iPod to life ya think?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I would personally never consider the DT770 pro as a headphone for portable use.
  The Fiio E6 I doubt can bring out the best of that.


----------



## gavin07

Sorry I'm a bit new to the whole Audiophile thing. Could you suggest an optimal pair of high end over ear headphones that could be utilized through the Fiio E6 to the iPod touch. The iPod sits at (Frequency response: 20Hz to 20,000Hz) (Impedance: 32 ohms)


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Get a headphone from tier A in the following thread
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/433318/shootout-94-portable-headphones-reviewed-audio-technica-ath-es10
   
  As to which headphone would suit you best.
   
  *we know you have an iPod touch 4G,
   
  What kind of music will you be listening to?
   
  Where will you be using the headphones?..home...train...etc.


----------



## gavin07

*Sorry for being such a noob. Researched my MP3 players and Laptops output Ohms and Frequency Response. Went with the Audio-Technica ATH-M50s. Seems to be ideal for portable electronics. Got them on Amazon paired with a Fiio E6 for $170. Should be night and day after years with my Skullcandy FMJ's. Thanks for all the help. *


----------



## Gable

Hey, Head-Fi. I'm new around here. After reading this site for hours, I decided against the Beats by Dre and instead bought a pair of ATH-M50s. I've been listening to them on my iPod for a few days, but just plugged them into my iMac and, wow, what a difference. I'm wondering if a portable amp will help them sound like they do on my computer (with equalizer). Any recommendations?
   
  I'd like to spend less than $50.
  I listen to a TON of music (Hooverphonic, contemporary opera, Coltrane, mainstream and underground hip hop, Fiona Apple). I really like the "sub-woofer" effect of these headphones.
  And, as I mentioned, I'd like for this to be really portable, since I listen while shopping, while at school and at work.
   
  Thanks! I love the site. You're all amazing.


----------



## PlayerN07

You would be better off trying to track down a portable equalizer.


----------



## Bralleput

You just need  a amp that gives that extra power. Take a look at the: Fiio e11, Soundmagic e10, PA2V2, Fiio e7.
  Quote: 





gable said:


> Hey, Head-Fi. I'm new around here. After reading this site for hours, I decided against the Beats by Dre and instead bought a pair of ATH-M50s. I've been listening to them on my iPod for a few days, but just plugged them into my iMac and, wow, what a difference. I'm wondering if a portable amp will help them sound like they do on my computer (with equalizer). Any recommendations?
> 
> I'd like to spend less than $50.
> I listen to a TON of music (Hooverphonic, contemporary opera, Coltrane, mainstream and underground hip hop, Fiona Apple). I really like the "sub-woofer" effect of these headphones.
> ...


----------



## Glow Fish

x2 on the PA2V2.  Great combo.


----------



## wilky61

EDIT: Oops, nevermind.


----------



## ilikedonkeys39

i too am woundering whats a small cheap amp for the m50


----------



## frostbite47

A cMoy should do a good job on the cheap, whether a commercial model (JDSLabs) or just a homemade one by you or another head-fier.  There's usually plenty floating around to be sold in the forums.


----------

